# Ask me about languages



## MVV (Jan 4, 2014)

If anyone needs help with something regarding languages and/or linguistics, you can try to ask me. Though I'm not an expert yet, I'm a post-graduate student of linguistic anthropology and can tell you quite a lot about how languages work.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 4, 2014)

Ohh... You may have opened a flood gate there....
Thank you for the offer.
I have no questions at this moment...


----------

